# Bargain - I hope!



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

After much deliberation and reading (and re-reading) sooooo many reviews, I decided that I would go and have a look at the Sage Dual Boiler this morning. It may not be a beautiful piece of Italian art, but it seems to tick all the boxes that I have, not least the fact that it fits on the work top and can be refilled without risk of dropping the whole thing on the floor.

As recommended, I went to Lakeland, in this case the store in Cheltenham. Despite being on her own and receiving multiple requests for directions to the jam making dept from little old ladies, the sales lady could not have been more helpful. The only one in stock was on display and was still priced at £939.99. Without any need to prompt she offered a 10% discount and told me that the warranty would in no way be affected.

As we moved the machine to the counter the lights shining down showed up a couple of very small dents. One on the back wall and one on the front edge. I was just about to ask if they could get another one in when she said that she could offer 33% off. Well, they really weren't that noticeable and she told me that I can always return for refund or swap for shiny new (and pay the difference) if I decided that I couldn't live with them.

It took a while to pack up so she decided to offer 40% discount as I had been so patient. That took the total down to £560, inc lifetime guarantee, and white glove service etc.!

I stopped to see a friend who does body repairs on the way home and he took out the front dent in about a minute. Can't tell it was ever there. He had a quick go at the other one and improved it but said the panel needed to come off to do it perfectly. Not that fussed, you have to look hard to even see it!

Picked up a kilo of Italian Job and was looking forward to an afternoon playing with my new toys (eBay Mazzer Super Jolly collected yesterday), but I have just been told that we are taking the pooch for a walk as it is such a nice day.

oh yes, and someone gave me their car park ticket in Cheltenham. Gods must be smiling on me today.

hope your weekends go as well.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well done a good day!!!

Could you just pm me 1/2 dozen numbers between 1 and 49 please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a steal Nick

Enjoy your new machine and take advantage of the white gloves service

You'll be making decent coffee in no time

Although the machine comes with a tamper I found it too light to be really effective. But see how you get on before purchasing another one if you don't already have one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent buy!

Is the Lakeland guarantee definitely lifetime? I've read through it a few times and wasn't sure.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You jammy sod!! Well done! What grinder are you pairing it with?

Now - can you tell me where the jam is please.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Bloody hell, thats a bargain, they wont sell S/H at that price I wouldn't expect.

You have to wonder how lakeland ever make any money, but then again, they have gone from a name I have never heard of before they started stocking the Sage DB to one I would probably go to ahead of JL for quality service.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Good ol Cheltonian's, so much money in Chelter's they give stuff away


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers guys.

First impressions are that it is a very nicely made machine with lots of well thought out touches. Really compact and perfect for the space. I will post a photo in my setup at some point.

I asked about the Lifetime Guarantee a few times and she confirmed that it is valid and covers "everything". I think that it is slightly discretionary based on common sense, i.e. If you took it back in 10 years and asked for your money back cos you never use it anymore they might raise an eyebrow. For all faults etc it is definitely lifetime and they will endeavour to replace or refund.

Grinder = Mazzer Super Jolly, which I think I need some practice with after this afternoon's results! Now have a delicious smelling Hoover bag and a slightly wired Labrador puppy.

Will be calling White glove service on Monday and booking in. I will report back in the experience.

My thoughts exactly Dylan. Never bought from them before, but they will be one of the first places I look for all things kitcheny in future.

Jam stuff was just beyond the counter on 1st floor, near the pile of confused old ladies looking for a chair.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely agree on the tamper. Looks nice but very light and feels hollow.

Will carry on using my old one from Classic days.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

By the way, Lakeland apparently do not have much stock (2 available for order by retail units, shops to you and I, and 2 available for home delivery). Therefore most stores are happy to sell their display model. This gets an automatic 10% off and there is obviously room for negotiation.

Might be be of interest for anyone looking for one of these and based near a Lakeland store.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Well done you. The Super Jolly is an excellent grinder


----------



## cirenpeter (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, and I thought that I did well on price, that is an amazing price......


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Excellent deal! Look forward to hearing your experiences!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've only just seen this thread but that is an incredible deal! I was offered a Sage DB 'trade price' through work (I did ads for them) and even so it would have cost me a couple of hundred more than you paid. Enough of a saving to pay for a grinder upgrade (not that you need to with a super jolly) or put another way, enough beans to last you a couple of years!


----------



## jhosep (Feb 23, 2015)

I've read through it a few times


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jhosep said:


> I've read through it a few times


What are you wanting to advertise/buy?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

For the record, definitely proving to be a bargain so far. So simple to use and producing great coffee.

Managed to trade up from Super Jolly to Macap MXD at neutral cost and this has raised things to a different level.

Will try and do a mini review of Sage DB and White Glove Service in the near future.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jhosep said:


> I've read through it a few times


This looks like the third meaningless post this morning

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> This looks like the third meaningless post this morning
> 
> Ian


The fifth, oddly enough (although probably the same as me in fairness)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The fifth, oddly enough (although probably the same as me in fairness)


You do write SOME meaningful posts though


----------

